# March 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

13.Sing You Home-Jodi Picoult 480 pgs 8,147 loc (2/28/13-3/9/13) 4.5/5 stars
14.The Book Club-Mary Alice Monroe 368 pgs 5,161 loc (3/13/13-3/17/13)4/5 stars 
15.Saturday Night Cleaver(Barbara Marr,#4)-Karen Cantwell 179 pgs 2,963 loc (3/19/13-3/21/13) 3/5 stars
16.Isn't it Romantic-Ellen Fisher 161 pgs 1,821 loc (3/18/13-3/19/13)3.5/5 stars 
17.The Storyteller-Jodi Picoult 440 pgs 8,107 loc (3/26/13-3/31/13)5/5 stars
18.Tea and Destiny-Sheryl Woods 0 pgs 2,929 loc (3/31/13)3/5 stars


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *3/2 Among Others Jo Walton 304 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *3/5 Pushing Ice Alistair Reynolds 592 pp. Science Fiction Paper * ★★★★ *3/6 The House of the Scorpion Nancy Farmer 380 pp. Science Fiction Paper * ★★★★ *3/7 Death of a Cozy Writer GM Malliet 2780 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *3/8 Daughter of Smoke and Bone Laini Taylor 418 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *3/10 First Shift: Legacy Hugh Howey 2923 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *3/11 Second Shift: Order Hugh Howey 2796 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *3/12 Third Shift: Pact Hugh Howey 2793 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *3/14 Spellbound Larry Correia 448 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *3/16 Dies the Fire SM Stirling 12593 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★ *3/19 The Force is Middling in this One Robert Kroese 5784 loc. Humor Kindle * ★★ *3/22 The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club Dorothy Sayers 3625 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *3/24 Tigana Guy Gavriel Kay 678 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *3/24 Last Ape Standing Chip Walter 3917 loc. Science Kindle * ★★★★★ *3/26 The Bilbao Looking Glass Charlotte MacLeod 3230 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *3/28 Dawn Octavia Butler 3513 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★ *3/29 Dead Witch Walking Kim Harrison 416 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *3/31 Adulthood Rites Octavia Butler 3741 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★★ *


----------



## chipotle

Crazy for You by Jennifer Crusie - okay
Bombshell by Lynda Curnyn - good
Better than Chocolate by Sheila Roberts - okay


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Inferno: The World at War, 1939-1945 _Max HastingsHistoryAudio 31:31 hours  Quit Reading at 5:042. _The Great Agnostic: Robert Ingersoll and American Freethought _Susan JacobyBiographyKindle 3386 locations 03/02/20134.00 Stars3. _When Gravity Fails _George Alec EffingerScience FictionKindle 4735 locations 03/05/20134.25 Stars4. _Deliverance _James DickeyNovelAudio 7:35 hours 03/07/20135.00 Stars5. _The Paris Wife _Paula McLainHistorical NovelKindle 5300 locations 03/10/20134.00 Stars6. _Moravagine _Blaise CendrarsNovelDTB 229 pages 03/11/20133.00 Stars7. _The Black Count: Glory, Revolution, Betrayal, and the Real Count of Monte Cristo _Tom ReissBiographyAudio 13:35 hours 03/15/20133.75 Stars8. _Anathem _Neal StephensonScience FictionKindle 17456 locations 03/23/20134.99 Stars9. _Angelmaker _Nick HarkawayScience FictionAudio 18:10 hours 03/30/20133.99 Stars10. _The Emperor of All Maladies: A Biography of Cancer _Siddhartha MukherjeeGeneral ScienceKindle 13697 locations 03/30/20133.00 Stars11. _Within a Budding Grove _Marcel ProustNovelKindle 9318 locations  Currently Reading12. _Original Face _Nicholas JoseCrimeDTB 308 pages  Currently Reading13. _A Gay and Melancholy Sound _Merle MillerNovelAudio 21:27 hours  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2013 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations30,610​21,188​44,574​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​96,372​Pages640​765​229​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,634​Audio43:12​38:05​39:20​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​120:37​


----------



## Jaasy

42.1   Calculated in Death by J. D. Robb, finished****
43.2   Waiting for Love Book 8 by Marie Force, finished***
44.3   Collide, Book 1 by Gail McHugh, finished****
45.4   Beauty from Pain (Beauty Series 1) by Georgia Cates*****
46.5   Just Kate by Linda Lial Miller, finished****
47.6   His Only Wife by Cathy McDavid, finished****
48.7   A Cowboy for Christmas by Kristen James, finished***
49.8   The Ultimate Merger by Delaney Diamond, finished****
50.9   Fall: Part 1 of Start by Conrad Powell, finished***
51.10 Kill: Part 2 of Start by Conrad Powell, finished***
52.11 The Acquittal by Pat Simmons, finished*****
53.12 Pure Sins by P Dotson, finished****
54.13 Cry For Justice by Ralph Zeta, finished***
55.14 Eleven by Carolyn Arnold, finished****
56.15 Pronto (Raylan Givens Series) by Elmore Leonard, finished***
57.16 Riding the Rap (Raylan Givens Series) by Elmore Leonard, finished***
58.17 Things I do For You by M Malone, finished****


----------



## Maxx

March 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 3/1/13 on page 56
2.  Wool 4 (kindle) as of 3/1/13 on page 36, as of 3/31/13 on page 68, 32 pages read
3.  Defending Jacob (audiobook) as of 3/1/13 on page 132, completed 3/6/13, 300 pages read
4.  The Chaperone (audiobook) began 3/6/13, completed 3/20/13, 384 pages read
5.  The End of Your Life Book Club (audiobook) began 3/20/13, completed 3/28/13,  352 pages read
6.  The Shape of Water (audiobook)  began 3/28/13, completed 3/31/13, 224 pages read


Pages Read in March:  1292
Books Read in March:  4
Pages Read in 2013:  3324
Books Read in 2013:  11


----------



## Toby

1.18. Killer in High Heels (#2) (High Heel Mysteries Boxed Set) (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday 3/4/13
2.19. The Shallows: What the Internet Is Doing to Our Brains by Nicholas Carr 3/8/13
3.20. Wanderlust: Book 2 of the Edgewood Series by Karen McQuestion 3/13/13
4.21. Bread (87th Precinct) by Ed McBain 3/13/13
5.22. Fully Present: The Science, Art, and Practice of Mindfulness by Susan L. Smalley PhD and Diana Winston 3/19/13
6.23. A New Earth (Oprah #61) by Eckhart Tolle 3/23/13
7.24. Plumage From Pyasus (Truth is Danger to Fiction) by Paul Di Fillippo 3/24/13
8.25. How to Make People Like You in 90 Seconds or Less by Nicholas Boothman 3/25/13
9.26. Following Atticus (P.S.) byTom Ryan 3/26/13
10.27. Undercover in High Heels (#3) High Heel Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday 3/26/13
11.28. The Runes Workshop A You Know. TM Intuition Workshop by Jennifer Halls 3/30/13
12.29. Alibi in High heels (#4) High Heels Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday 3/31/13


----------



## joanne29

1. Stolen Innocence by Elisa Wall 692 pgs 03/01/2013    
2. When the Bough Breaks By Judith Berstein 259 pgs 03/01/2013     
3. Drinking and Tweeting by Brandi Glanville 258 pgs 03/06/2013     
4. Wave by Sonali Deraniyagala 240 pgs 03/15/2013      
5.


----------



## izzy

Reading:
1.33 Steel and Lace #1 by Adriane Leigh (3/2)
2.34 Highlander Most Wanted by Maya Banks (3/2-3/4)
3.35 A Conspiracy of Alchemists by Liesel Schwarz (3/5-3/10)
4.36 Her Master's Kiss by Vivien Sparx (3/14) 
5.37 Listed Vol 1 by Noelle Adams (3/14)
6.38 Listed Vol 2 by Noelle Adams (3/15)
7.39 Listed Vol 3 by Noelle Adams (3/16) 
8.40 Dust Angel by Jutta Profijit (3/17-3/24) 
9.41 Knight & Play by Kitty French (3/16-3/25)
10.42 Daughter Of Smoke And Bone by Laini Taylor (3/26-3/--)
11.43 Second Grave On The Right by Daryanda Jones (3/10-3/--)

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: April: May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

*Completed*

 Conspiriata
Enemy of God, Bernard Cornwell
Excalibur
SPRQ I 
SPRQ II
 SPQR III


----------



## gina1230

1.  Captivated\Entranced by Nora Roberts (audible)
2.  Mistress of Paradise by Alexamdra Benedict (kindle)
3.  Falcon's Mistress by Donna Birdsell (pbk)
4.  Kill andTell by Linda Howard (pbk)


----------

